# Can I sprinkle tiny bits of dried coconut on top of my CP soap after I poured it?



## HLN80 (Mar 22, 2019)

Or will it do something funny?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 22, 2019)

It will leave icky bits in the tub or shower. 

In the right conditions, it might get moldy.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 22, 2019)

You could, I personally don’t like stuff on my soap. It lands in my tub and makes a mess.  Also chance of mold.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 22, 2019)

I've done it and had no problems. I wouldn't do a heavy coating, though. I think mine was dried coconut from an Indian grocery, so not shredded coconut (which usually has added sugar) and not as fine as coconut flour.


----------



## HLN80 (Mar 22, 2019)

Thank you both. This one is dried flakes, no added sugar, it's actually from the soaping website, I just didn't know if it would turn brown or ugly on top


----------



## earlene (Mar 22, 2019)

If you try it, it would be nice if you let us know how it turns out over time.  Personally, I wouldn't because I know I can get the same effect with grated white soap and it's all soap.  No worries about mold forming or food bits down the drain pipes (a real issue for some of us.)


----------



## artemis (Mar 22, 2019)

HLN80 said:


> Or will it do something funny?


Instead, I grate a bar of plain white soap and sprinkle that on top. Very convincing substitute for shaved Coconut.


----------



## Dean (Mar 22, 2019)

It will get stuck in the crevice.


----------



## JuliaNegusuk (Mar 24, 2019)

This doesn't help with the bunging up the pipes issue (which I don't worry about), but I often use dessicated coconut in my 100% coconut oil (with 20% super fat) and coconut water soap.  I mix some in for a bit of exfoliation and sprinkle some on top.  I have a bar that I made over two years ago and it is as snowy white as the day it was made, no sign of brown specks or mould.  It is my favourite soap.  Only problem with it is that coconut oil seems to dissolve very quickly in water so it doesn't last as long as mixed oil soaps, despite being as hard as a rock.  I can unmould it on the day it's made if I make it in the morning.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 25, 2019)

JuliaNegusuk said:


> This doesn't help with the bunging up the pipes issue (which I don't worry about), but I often use dessicated coconut in my 100% coconut oil (with 20% super fat) and coconut water soap.  I mix some in for a bit of exfoliation and sprinkle some on top.  I have a bar that I made over two years ago and it is as snowy white as the day it was made, no sign of brown specks or mould.  It is my favourite soap.  Only problem with it is that coconut oil seems to dissolve very quickly in water so it doesn't last as long as mixed oil soaps, despite being as hard as a rock.  I can unmould it on the day it's made if I make it in the morning.


Julia I have done this too - added very finely desiccated coconut into the soap batter.  I really liked it!  I used it as a hand soap at the kitchen sink and it was good having a bit of extra scrub.


----------

